# United Domains: [...] mit Lastschrift!



## Farlon Stretter (18 Oktober 2014)

Hi!

War gerade routinemäßig am Durchsehen der Konten, da fiel mir die Abbuchung einer Firma "United Domains" auf... 
Hatte bis dato nie gehört von dem Laden, geschweige denn mit denen irgendwas zu tun gehabt.

Also sofort erstmal die Lastschrift zurückgehen lassen.

Wie man schnell ergooglen kann, scheint das wohl nicht das erstemal zu sein, daß United Domains mal einfach so von Unbeteiligten was abbucht, aber die Fälle lagen alle schon einige Zeit zurück.
Die scheinen wohl Geld zu brauchen...


----------



## Hippo (18 Oktober 2014)

Und was ist nun wirklich passiert?
Irgendwie müssen die ja an Dein Konto gekommen sein


----------



## Reducal (18 Oktober 2014)

Farlon Stretter schrieb:


> Die scheinen wohl Geld zu brauchen...


Wer nicht?

Nur, United Domains ist ein Unternehmen der 1&1 Internet AG, also kein kleiner "Laden". Was dir passiert ist, passiert öfter mal, auch bei allen anderen Anbietern. Wenn du es nicht warst, dann hat wohl ein anderer Kunde dort eine Leistung veranlasst aber eben mit deiner Kontonummer bezahlt. Blöd wirds für dich, wenn derjenige auch noch deine persönlichen Daten bei dem Kauf verwendet hat.


----------



## Hippo (18 Oktober 2014)

Bringst Du da jetzt nicht *United Internet* und *United Domains* durcheinander?


----------



## Goblin (18 Oktober 2014)

> Ende 2008 kommt es zu einer Änderung in der Eigentümerstruktur. Neuer Hauptgesellschafter der united-domains AG ist mit 85% die 1&1 Internet AG, die verbleibenden 15% halten die drei Vorstände und Gründer des Unternehmens



https://www.united-domains.de/kontakt/wir-ueber-uns/


----------



## united-domains AG (20 Oktober 2014)

Hallo Herr Stretter,

gemäß Ihrer Beschreibung könnte ein Datenmissbrauch durch Dritte vorliegen. Bitte melden Sie sich so schnell wie möglich bei uns, entweder telefonisch unter +49 (0) 8151 / 36867-25 (Mo.-Fr., 8:00-18:00 Uhr) oder per E-Mail an [email protected]

Wir werden dem Fall unverzüglich nachgehen.  

Herzlich
Ihr united-domains Team


----------



## Hippo (20 Oktober 2014)

united-domains AG schrieb:


> ...Wir werden dem Fall unverzüglich nachgehen.



Bitte dann wenn möglich auch das Ergebnis hier einstellen
Danke!


----------



## Farlon Stretter (21 Oktober 2014)

Hallo, hatte gerade ein Telefonat mit dem Support von united-domains.

Da hat doch glatt jemand unter meinem Namen (bzw. von jemandem aus meiner Familie) gleich drei, dem Namen nach wohl "eindeutig" für den Versand von Phishing-Mails und/oder das Abgreifen von Kontodaten bestimmte, Domains auf einmal angemeldet und die Kosten dafür  auch gleich vom "passenden" Konto abbuchen lassen.

Wurde gleich alles gesperrt und sollte sich damit erledigt haben.

Gehe mal davon aus, daß der oder die pöhsen Purchen nicht so dumm waren, das von einem auf sie registrierten Anschluß aus zu machen bzw. ´n Anonproxy o.ä. zwischengeschaltet wurde, damit dürfte eine Anzeige wohl auch nichts bringen.

Andererseits würden wir mit einer Anzeige aber den Behörden gegneüber auch deutlich machen, daß wir mit der Sache nichts zu tun haben, also falls da wirklich schon Phishingmails oder so unter diesen Domains in Umlauf gebracht wurden oder eine entsprechende Website betrieben wurde...

Und den Provider, bei dem die Emailadresse mit meinem Namen registriert und für UD als Kontaktadresse angegeben wurde, schreibe ich auch gleich noch an.

Ist ja schon ein dicker Hund!


----------



## Reducal (21 Oktober 2014)

Farlon Stretter schrieb:


> Da hat doch glatt jemand unter meinem Namen ....


Das hatten wir dir hier auch schon so erklärt.


Farlon Stretter schrieb:


> ....würden wir mit einer Anzeige aber den Behörden gegneüber auch deutlich machen....


Hat euch schon jmd. danach gefragt?


Farlon Stretter schrieb:


> .... damit dürfte eine Anzeige wohl auch nichts bringen.


Du schreibst es!


----------



## bernhard (21 Oktober 2014)

Das ist ja super gemacht vom united-domains Team.

Die finden den Beitrag hier und lösen das Problem aus eigenem Antrieb.

Respekt!


----------



## Hippo (21 Oktober 2014)

*Jep, das ist mal ein seltenes und sehr löbliches Verfahren!*
Und was sagt mir das im Umkehrschluß?
Daß *andere* die hier Gemecker über ihren Laden finden und gleich mit der Juristerei aufmarschieren wohl ein schlechtes Gewissen haben


----------



## Farlon Stretter (21 Oktober 2014)

bernhard schrieb:


> Das ist ja super gemacht vom united-domains Team.
> 
> Die finden den Beitrag hier und lösen das Problem aus eigenem Antrieb.



naja, nicht ganz, es bedurfte zunächst meines Anrufs dort, denn unter "Farlon Stretter" hätten sie mich wohl kaum gefunden 

Zumindest haben sie bei UD aber hier eine Kontaktmöglichkeit hinterlassen, und dann sehr schnell reagiert, unmittelbar nach dem Telefonat waren die Phishingdomains gesperrt.


----------



## bernhard (21 Oktober 2014)

Die Initiative ging vom united-domains Team aus und das Ziel war, das Problem schnell und für den Betroffenen unkompliziert zu lösen.

Das ist sehr vorbildlich.

Im Forum hätte man auch ohne Telefonnutzung per PN kommunizieren können. Das  united-domains Team hat zu diesem Zweck hier ein Nutzerkonto eingerichtet. Mit Haarspaltereien lassen wir das hier nicht kleinreden.


----------



## Farlon Stretter (1 November 2014)

bernhard schrieb:


> Die Initiative ging vom united-domains Team aus und das Ziel war, das Problem schnell und für den Betroffenen unkompliziert zu lösen.



Bei dem Laden weiß aber wohl die sprichwörtliche linke Hand nicht, was die rechte tut, denn immerhin volle 3 Tage nachdem die Sache gemeldet wurde, ging eine Mahnung über den zurückgebuchten Betrag raus.

Auf erneutes Deutlichmachen, daß ich keinerlei Veranlassung sehe, IRGENDETWAS zu zahlen, kam die Anforderung einer schriftlichen Kündigung. 

HALLO? JEMAND ZUHAUSE ?!? 

ES GIBT NIX ZU KÜNDIGEN! 

ES GAB NIE EINEN AUFTRAG!!!!

Wenn irgendeine Kommerzklitsche ihre Betriebsabläufe nicht im Griff hat bzw. die Identitätspfüfung ihrer Neukunden offensichtlich so nachlässig handhabt, daß irgendwelche dahergelaufenen Penner da fröhlich drauflosbestellen können bis der Arzt kommt, dann ist das einzig und alleine DEREN Problem, und dann sollen DIE sich mit den Konsequenzen daraus beschäftigen, WAS HAB ICH DAMIT ZU SCHAFFEN?!?

Hätte es bei der Zurückbuchung belassen sollen und dann kommentarlos die Mahnmaschinerie bis zum Widerspruch und dem darauffolgenden Abtropfen des Ladens vor Gericht aussitzen.


----------



## Farlon Stretter (16 Dezember 2014)

Und die Schweinerei geht weiter!

Gerade war ein Schrieb von einer Firma  namens "denic" in der Post.

Die schreiben, daß nach der Abmeldung der Domains durch den Provider die Verwaltung derselben jetzt auf die übergegangen sei und das Ganze ab jetzt was kosten soll, es sei denn daß ich (bzw. meine Mutter) den ganzen Kram über einen am Ende des Schriebs befindlichen Link online abmeldet.

Was soll das?

Wir haben UD ja wohl mehrfach mehr als deutlich genug zu verstehen gegeben, daß es niemals einen Auftrag für eine Domain gab, und erst recht keinen Auftrag, die Domain irgendwohin abzugeben.


----------



## BenTigger (16 Dezember 2014)

Lieber Farlon, bitte google auch mal ein wenig, dann wüsstest du, das die Denic keine "Firma" im üblichen sinne ist.



> *Willkommen bei der DENIC eG*
> Die DENIC eG ist die zentrale Registrierungsstelle für alle Domains unterhalb der Top Level Domain .de und damit verantwortlich für den Betrieb und die technische Stabilität einer wichtigen Ressource des deutschen Internets. Wir stellen für die Domainverwaltung ein automatisches elektronisches Registrierungssystem zur Verfügung und betreiben ein weltweites Netz von Nameservern, das sicherstellt, dass über 15 Millionen .de-Domains weltweit rund um die Uhr erreichbar sind.



Das schreiben von denen an dich, bedeutet nur, dass sie dir die Möglichkeit geben, deinen gewählten Domainnamen zu behalten, wenn dein bisheriger Verwalter den freigegeben hat.

Das du selbst den gar nicht beantragt hattest, wissen die ja gar nicht.
Betrachte das als besonderen Kundenservice.
Bei anderen ist das Geschrei groß, wenn die freigewordene Domainnamen ohne Rückfrage einfach an andere weitergeben würden.

Stell dir mal vor, Amazon.de wird durch einen Fehler vom Verwalter frei gemeldet und Max Mustermann registriert den schnell für sich.

Es steht dir natürlich frei, die Denic auf den Umstand der Registrierung hin zu weisen oder eben einfach Online zu kündigen oder weitere Post zu ignorieren 

Was dürfte das einfachste sein? Entscheide selbst.


----------



## Farlon Stretter (16 Dezember 2014)

Hatte gerade unter der in dem Schrieb genannten Nummer mit jemandem von Denic telefoniert und nochmals deutlich gwemacht, daß ich keinerlei Anlaß sehe, IRGENDETWAS zu beantragen, zu löschen, oder gar was zu bezahlen oder was auch immer.

Dort war man auch sehr verwundert darüber, daß UD die Domains nicht einfach hat löschen lassen, wie das andere Provider in derartigen Fällen tun.


----------

